# 69990 with a BMT?



## APRILPRICE (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey everyone!  I just came back from a meeting where I learned that I maybe should be coding 69990 (surgical microscope) in addition to 69436 (myringotomy). My doc does use the microscope and does document that in his op report. I know Medicare has this listed in their NCCI edits, but in the CPT book, 69990 is allowed to be charged with 69436.  I am really not sure about this.  Any advice? Anybody doing this and getting paid?


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Oct 25, 2012)

In my 11 years of ENT coding, I have not coded out the use of the microscope. Al,of my references state that it is included in the 69436


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 25, 2012)

No, do not bill with 69436

1999 CPT ASST

Issue: October 

Pages: 10 

Title: Auditory System, Surgery, 69990 (Q&A) 

Body: Coding Consultation

Question

If my otolaryngologist uses an operating microscope while performing any surgical procedure in the auditory system section (CPT codes 69000-69979), would it be appropriate to report code 69990 along with the auditory system surgical procedure(s)?

AMA Comment

From a CPT coding perspective, code 69990, Use of operating microscope (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure), may be reported when a surgical microscope is used to perform the techniques of microsurgery, and the use of the operating microscope is not listed as an inclusive component of the surgical procedure


----------

